# Rave Wahroonga



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Anybody tried it?

I'm a little apprehensive about it. Its a name thing.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Not yet, although have a bag in the cupboard I will be breaking into in the next few days, looks interesting though!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds like a Theophilus T Wildebeest catch phrase!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I have an Uncle, Aunt and cousin that are straight out of The League of Gentlemen. Visiting them was like a trip to the Bates Motel.

Their house was called Wahroonga.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Thought I would bump this - anyone tried it yet?


----------



## dabac (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going through it currently (as espresso), and it's one of the coffees I like the least so far from Rave... It has some unpleasant floral taste; I'd say that Yirgacheffe or one of those citric africans makes the big part of the blend and whatever I tried doing with it (different dosing, different brew ratios) I couldn't get anything I really appreciate...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Drinking it now, needs to go really fine on the grind, got a bit of a salty taste when dialing it in, a sort of salted caramel makes a deep rich tasting capachino,cut right into the milk and a perfectly good Americano , haven't got many beans at the moment but would buy again. As per rave coffee I wasn't dissapionted .


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting one, played it 'safe' and pulled the trigger on another kilo of Extract original - though the blend has changed since my last purchase, tasting of 'peanut butter cups' sounds promising.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Wahroonga is a suburb of Sydney, btw


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm really struggling to make a nice tasting espresso with this stuff. I ordered a kilo and I haven't had a nice espresso yet. However, as a double ristretto and mini flat white milk (piccolo maybe?), it's pretty tasty. There's almost always a kind of salty rubbery taste to it as espresso that I can't get rid of. Anyone know what's beans they might be using in this one? Some robusta perhaps?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

unoll said:


> I'm really struggling to make a nice tasting espresso with this stuff. I ordered a kilo and I haven't had a nice espresso yet. However, as a double ristretto and mini flat white milk (piccolo maybe?), it's pretty tasty. There's almost always a kind of salty rubbery taste to it as espresso that I can't get rid of. Anyone know what's beans they might be using in this one? Some robusta perhaps?


Ok recipe on the website is 20 into 42 g so have you tried pulling it at a 1:2 ratio or above? If so how did that taste ? Possible double ristretto isnt playing to its strengths....


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks boots, I don't know how I missed that suggested recipe, but I haven't gone as high as a 20g dose in. I'm consistently pulling 16g to 32g in about 30 secs at 92°C on the brewtus using lovely filtered Plymouth tap water. A 1:1 is how I've found I like it in milk best as it ends up with a rather nice chocolate thing going on. I'll give 20:42 a crack and see how I do, although so far I don't seem to be getting much fruit.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok recipe on the website is 20 into 42 g so have you tried pulling it at a 1:2 ratio or above? If so how did that taste ? Possible double ristretto isnt playing to its strengths....


They seem to have the same "recipe" for all of their beans... is that specifically for Rave as they roast all of their beans similarly or just the companies preference in general?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> They seem to have the same "recipe" for all of their beans... is that specifically for Rave as they roast all of their beans similarly or just the companies preference in general?


Fair point , although with a recipe like this you probably wont under extract and hit harsher sour notes ( which people seem to find more alien than say bitter notes in coffee )

Persoanally i start all my recipes now at 1:2 ( previusly i did 1:1.6 but didn't much of the espresso i was making as espresso .... )

If you want a coffee with big mouthfeel ( over perhaps clarity of taste ) then that ratio might not do it for you ...


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok, so I ended up with 21.4g to 44.6g (approximately 1:2.1 as per rave recipe, although the precision was more by accident than by design) in 29 secs at 90°C. Burnt rubbery taste is still there. Going to try it as clever dripper cold brew to see if there's any flavours I'm missing out on.


----------

